#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-07-08
<samurai_pilgrim> Boa noite.
<samurai_pilgrim> O que aconteceu com o #ubuntu-br-rj
<samurai_pilgrim> ?
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-07-10
<Matheus_Carvalho> bom dia a todos
<OgMaciel> kurtkraut: around?
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-07-11
<eliezerb> Acho que não OgMaciel
<eliezerb> OgMaciel, Ele estava por aqui durante a manhã
<OgMaciel> eliezerb: ahh que pena :/
<eliezerb> OgMaciel, Só com ele?
<OgMaciel> eliezerb: infelizmente sim, ia falar que estava com saudade dele :)
<OgMaciel> faz tempo que nao falo com ele
<eliezerb> OgMaciel, Haha beleza então. Estou de saída já, abraços.
<eliezerb> OgMaciel, Boa noite.
<OgMaciel> boa noite
<OgMaciel> KurtKraut: salve!!!
<KurtKraut> OgMaciel, aloha!
<OgMaciel> KurtKraut: quanto tempo!
<OgMaciel> o Hangout ta' com problemas, aparentemente, nos Estados Unidos
<KurtKraut> OgMaciel, estava aí, na sua terra. Por isso fiquei dias off.
<OgMaciel> ah e', tinha me esquecido!
<OgMaciel> muito quente em Orlando?
<KurtKraut> OgMaciel, 96ºF todos os dias.
<OgMaciel> mais quente que aqui
<OgMaciel> e', nao esta' funcionando o Google Hangout mesmo
<hggdh> KurtKraut: aqui no Texas, estamos nos 100+
<OgMaciel> aff
<OgMaciel> aqui esta' 80F agora
<hggdh> nem de noite aqui...
<OgMaciel> mas sao 18:43 ai nao?
<hggdh> 1943
<OgMaciel> o sol deve estar fora ainda
<OgMaciel> hmmm
<hggdh> CDT
<OgMaciel> ahh
<KurtKraut> hggdh, OgMaciel, passei tanto calor que fiz uma promessa de não voltar para Flórida no verão.
<OgMaciel> EST
<OgMaciel> hehe
<hggdh> heh
<OgMaciel> KurtKraut: te falei que Florida em julho e' ph0d@
<KurtKraut> OgMaciel, mas eu peguei JUNHO! ahhahahaa
<OgMaciel> muuti quente e humido
<KurtKraut> E já estava infernal.
<OgMaciel> credo
<hggdh> a diferena 'e que aqui (Dallas metroplex) a humudade relativa fica nos 20, 30%. Na Florida é por volta dos 90%
<KurtKraut> hggdh, só pinguei no aeroporto daí vindo de Las Vegas rumo ao Brasil ano passado. Fiquei espantado com o relevo: plano, plano, plano.
<hggdh> umido não tem 'h', tem?
<hggdh> KurtKraut: e eu more numa cidade chamada... Plano!
<KurtKraut> hggdh, eu suspeito que em pt-pt tem (ou tinha) porque já escrevi isso umas 3x dando aula por reflexo, assim como você, e os alunos me encheram o saco.
<hggdh> heh. Mas eu estou melhorando, já estou a escrever como brasileiro real
<OgMaciel> hehe
<KurtKraut> hggdh, Me encheram o saco porque sou grammar nazi e eu descontava pontos por erro de pt-br (eu era professor de Biologia)
<KurtKraut> E era muito criticado, por colegas inclusive, por fazer isso.
<OgMaciel> death to all grammar Nazis
<OgMaciel> KurtKraut: http://www.weather.com/weather/map/interactive/27517:4?interactiveMapLayer=radar&baseMap=r&zoom=7
<matheus_carvalho> boa noite a todos
<hggdh> a coisa que eu mais detestava -- ou, melhor, ainda detesto -- é ler uma tese com erros crassos de gramática
<KurtKraut> hggdh, O que me dói mais é ortografia. Porque além de ser fácil, até aqui falando no IRC o computador me corrige.
<KurtKraut> Então tem que ser muito ruim para cometer erro de ortografia num computador.
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> KurtKraut: mas o que mais vejo nos canais brasileiros são erros gresseiros -- mais/mas, estalou/instalou, etc
<hggdh> o "estalar"... demorei um pouco a entender
<KurtKraut> hggdh, então imaginas como me sinto :P
<hggdh> KurtKraut: pois... eu, por cá, fico a me coçar. Mas não acho que seria correto corrigir
<hggdh> principalmente eu, fora da lingua faz tempo
<BlackFlag> Boa noite, senhores!
<BlackFlag> Alguém sabe por que a versão brasileira dessa página tá zoada http://www.tldp.org/ ?
<matheus_carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<omaciel> kurtkraut: cof cof :)
<omaciel> fh_bash: buenas :)
<omaciel> fala ai aprigio
<fh_bash> omaciel: buenas! sempre passou batido o canal do irc, que você falam! :D estou no ubuntu-br, fedora-qa e fedora-devel, achei que lhe encontraria por lá… blz.. o canal agora tá na lista.
<omaciel> fh_bash: hehehe eu nao entro mais em canal de distro, so' dos projetos que trabalho
<omaciel> fh_bash: #katello :)
<fh_bash> omaciel: sakei..
<boiko> tarde senhores!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-07-12
<stirk> boa noite aqui papo de boteco volto??
<tiagoscd> @voice tiagoscd
<omaciel> stirk: vai comecar logo
<tiagoscd> boa noite gente :)
<omaciel> buenas tiagoscd :)
<tiagoscd> fala ae omaciel, tudo tranquilo?
<omaciel> tiagoscd: 100%
<stirk> alguem ai sabe como fazer pra joga lineage 2 official no ubuntu?
<stirk> ou uma video aula bacana
<JucelioJair> dae tiagoscd tava bom o evento ? Rio grande gelado ?
<tiagoscd> JucelioJair: opa, tava sim
<tiagoscd> não, friozinho normal, nada exagerado, hehe :)
<boiko> eaes!
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<omaciel> buenas Danniel-Lara
<tiagoscd> achei que o G+ iria criar o evento on-line sozinho
<Danniel-Lara> blz omaciel ? como esta ai ?
<tiagoscd> um segundo :P
<tiagoscd> buenas boiko Danniel-Lara
<Danniel-Lara> G+  - -1
<omaciel> Danniel-Lara: chuvendo bastante estes dias, e por ai?
<Danniel-Lara> omaciel:  instavél , horas frio horas caor
<omaciel> KurtKraut: buenas chico!
<KurtKraut> omaciel, aloha!
<omaciel> KurtKraut: sempre uma boa noite quando voce esta' por perto :)
 * KurtKraut se sente lisonjeado.
 * omaciel brown nose
<omaciel> :)
<KurtKraut> omaciel, uma dúvida: Zimmerman já foi julgado?
 * KurtKraut assistia CNN todas as noites.
<omaciel> KurtKraut: nao vi nada hoje
<tiagoscd> @voice omaciel
<tiagoscd> @voice Danniel-Lara
<tiagoscd> @voice boiko
<tiagoscd> @voice Rudineiw
<Danniel-Lara> legal estou no the voice heheh
<boiko> Danniel-Lara: lol
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<Paulim_gnu> amigos boa noite
<Paulim_gnu> o ubuntu tem suporte pra webcam no batepapo uol?
<L88os> boa noite
<Janeai> boa noite!!
<hckc4> ola
<Roberto> Boa noite
<omaciel> buenas
<tiagoscd> @voice Rudineiw
<KurtKraut> Opa, comecei a assistir o bate papo!
 * KurtKraut is on duty but is listenning
<adrianarusso> Boa noite
<omaciel> KurtKraut: me too!
<Rui> Oi boa noite a todos !
<Roberto> falem sobre o mir , hoje sobre o comentarios recentes.
<wellington> boa noite
<L88os> alguém já instalou o DOTA?
<Roberto> Vcs ja testaram o ubuntu 13.04  em um ultrabook  D+
<linuxfama> Piadinha Lamentável
<boiko> linuxfama: yep, concordo haha
<KurtKraut> Uma proposta de tema para a galera: quando o SaaS emplacou (principalmente  o nome), Richard Stallman execrou esse tipo de uso de software e o fez e a própria GPLv3 contempla liberdades de quem usa software livre em SaaS. Agora com o escândalo do NSA, vão cancelar a vaga dele do manicômio e voltar a dar atenção para o barbudo?
<omaciel> linuxfama: :P
<boiko> linuxfama: mas a minha foi ainda pior :)
<omaciel> hehe
<boiko> omaciel: acho melhor a gente continuar programando :)
<omaciel> boiko: HAHAHA
<omaciel> concordo
<Roberto> tem um comentario dizendo que vai sair um beta domir e outro sem o que vc acham disso
<boiko> Roberto: acho que não, pelo menos do que eu lembro dos planos é pra sair o Mir como opcional no 13.10 e por padrão mais pra frente
<Roberto> ok  eu me confundi , obrigado
<boiko> Roberto: mas posso verificar pra ter certeza
<Roberto> Valeu
<Rudineiw> usuários convertidos no FILS 14 https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BxgsVIAm8f3-NmE3czB2a2xWeXM/edit?usp=sharing
<tiago> esses jogos são apenas para ubuntu ?
<Rudineiw> ops FISL
<Danniel-Lara> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Open-Source-News/Voce-sabe-o-que-e-Linux
<adrianarusso> Alguém já testou o Ubuntu para Galaxy note? Se sim qual a opinião a respeito (recursos).
<KurtKraut> tiago, o Steam (steampowered.com) tem dezenas de jogos para Linux. O Steam suporta oficialmente o Ubuntu mas usuários de outras distribuições sempre relatam conseguir usar sem problemas.
<omaciel> KurtKraut: ainda nao tentei
<KurtKraut> Falando sobre install fest de coisas estranhas, queria saber se em Install Fest de NetBSD ainda tem gente que leva torradeira. :P
<augustocc_> olá amigos
<boiko> augustocc_!
<tiagoscd> augustocc_: olas :D
<augustocc_> não falem mal de mim, porque estou assistindo
<augustocc_> oi boiko, tiago
<thiiagofernando> ei ganhei um  lumia 520  sera que da pra tirar o WindowsPhone  e coloca ubuntu ?
<augustocc_> estou com dor de garganta e nao vou participar, lamento!
<augustocc_> se eu soubesse libras eu participaria
<boiko> augustocc_: ouch, melhoras
<augustocc_> eu acho que ele está no windows hein
<augustocc_> obrigado, boiko
<thiiagofernando> eu achoi que aprigio ta usando windows 8
<tiagoscd> augustocc_: putz, hehe
<linuxfama> Mas, o Ubuntu Touch já esta bem estável para um uso simples
<tiagoscd> @voice joaofracassi
<Danniel-Lara> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/mundo/2013/07/1309602-microsoft-ajudou-nsa-a-quebrar-criptografia-do-outlook-e-do-skype.shtml
<adrianarusso> o touch
<adrianarusso> tenho interesse em instalar no meu
<augustocc_> nao tinha alguem com um equipamento desses no ubuntu-br-sc, tiago?
<paulim> boa noite amigos
<paulim> o ubuntu phone ira vender no brasil?
<boiko> adrianarusso: se vier falar comigo amanhã aqui no canal mesmo, eu posso me informar mais a respeito
<boiko> paulim: por enquanto ainda não tem nada confirmado, mas acredito que venham modelos pra cá mais pra frente também
<adrianarusso> Tem previsão de lançamento oficial?
<Ricardo_> Professor da TEKPIX!
<tiagoscd> augustocc_: tenho ido a floripa com frequência, quando tiver um tempo podemos tomar uma gelada :)
<adrianarusso> boiko: ok, obrigada
<boiko> ei pessoal, vamos agitar esse papo aí, mandem perguntas!
<ramon> O pessoal, alguém ai sabe alguma coisa do FirefoxOS?
<KurtKraut> Não vejo essas notícias com surpresa. Sempre ouvi dizer que Skype era monitorável por autoridades (mesmo antes da compra da Microsoft).
<tiagoscd> KurtKraut: concordo
<Ricardo_> pessoal,já existe alguma versão do ubuntu para celular samsung galaxy ou parecido?
<Rui> muito bom a churrascari galpão criolo nota 1000...
<Rui> churrascaria...
<tiagoscd> Ricardo_: qual Galaxy?
<tiagoscd> @voice augustocc_
<tiagoscd> @voice _salem`
<Ricardo_> Galaxy SII ou SIII
<tiagoscd> Ricardo_: tem imagem para os dois, mas ambas ainda não suportam chamadas
<boiko> alguma sugestão de pauta?
<linuxfama> kkkkkkkk
<omaciel> linuxfama: prometo que foi a ultima :)
<linuxfama> Que isso, é bom
<adrianarusso> Sugiro pauta para o próximo UBUNTU para Galaxy da Samsung e como efetuar instalação pessoal
<KurtKraut> Mas em Curitiba não houve um desmonte/retrocesso em adoção de software livre?
<L88os> adrianarusso: já deu uma olhada https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<boiko> adrianarusso: aqui também tem alguma coisa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<L88os> adrianarusso: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnS19EPnezo&feature=youtu.be
<Ricardo_> Vlw pessoal,obrigado pela ajuda!
<adrianarusso> Valeu
<KurtKraut> Falando em LXC, brinquei com ele (mais especificamente via o http://docker.io) e é uma coisa divina! Não é feitiçaria, é pura tecnologia!
<L88os> alguma notícia sobre aplicativos para ubuntu touch? ou jogos?
<samu192> Dae galera
<boiko> KurtKraut: rolaram umas licitações do governo do estado pra compra de licenças MS
<KurtKraut> boiko, entendi.
<paulim> amigos tem uma forma certa de instalar o ubuntu?
<omaciel> Danniel-Lara: KurtKraut http://m.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/11/microsoft-nsa-collaboration-user-data
<KurtKraut> Essa onipresença que o Ubuntu está caminhando eu acho muito interessante para as corporações: imagina os sysadmins podendo de forma muito semelhante controlando a frota de notebooks, servidores, televisores e agora smartphones.
<L88os> Se eu conectar o Ubuntu Touch na tv, minha tv vira o Ubuntu TV ou Ubuntu Desktop?
<joaofracassi> Não
<joaofracassi> é somente o Ubuntu for android
<linuxfama> Eu estava ouvindo, mas agora é hora de ir dormir
<boiko> L88os: por enquanto não vira nada, mas a idéia é que vire um apple TV mais pra frente
<boiko> L88os: ubuntu tv, sorry
<joaofracassi> Boa noie Romulo
<L88os> legal
<boiko> L88os: tavam falando apple tv eu escrevi errado haha
<joaofracassi> Linux fama boa noite
<linuxfama> omaciel : valeu
<L88os> Valeu boiko
<omaciel> linuxfama: boa noite
<Ricardo___> tv aqui no Brasil é horrível,trabalho em hotel e vejo como o sistema é complicado montar,
<boiko> Ricardo___: yep, é bem ruim mesmo, eu tô com um provedor de TV por assinatura aqui mas tô bem descontente, e não acho alternativas viáveis :/
<KurtKraut> boiko, qual o nome desta empresa/provedor?
<boiko> KurtKraut: NET
<boiko> KurtKraut: não ia falar, mas enfim, aqui em casa tá muito ruim e já faz tempo
<KurtKraut> boiko, Se incomodaria em dar mais detalhes disso? 'Ruim' como? Baixa largura de banda, ping alto, packet loss?
<Ricardo___> boiko:uma das alternativas seria instalar um sistema de tv por fibra óptica,e um servidor com ubuntu,mas desisti,pois equipamento e sistema não andam juntos!
<Denis_Ferraz> Boa Noite a Todos!
<celso_> Concordo Augusto !!
<celso_> Pq o hardware da applleeee é ótimo eu tb uso
<KurtKraut> Eu explico porque uso Apple: uso iPhone porque na época era o mais barato. O único Android no Brasil era um Motorola Qbench. Foi meu primeiro e será o último produto Apple: já deu defeito 4x sendo a quarta fora de garantia e tive que pagar.
<KurtKraut> Eu cheguei a comprar um iPad mas dei de presente, não aguentei mais.
<KurtKraut> Sou um exemplo de má experiência com Apple: hardware dá defeito, os softwares travam, o iOS já apagou as minhas músicas etc.
<boiko> KurtKraut: aqui assino só TV, então não cheguei a medir banda, mas todo santo dia canais HD travam (provavelmente muito ruído na linha) e no NOW vira e mexe não funciona por não estar dando conexão de dados
<omaciel> KurtKraut: nunca tiva problemas com meu ipad
<boiko> KurtKraut: e já vieram vários técnicos por aqui, mas enfim, foi o desabafo :)
<KurtKraut> boiko, eles levaram o equipamento que mede a qualidade do sinal?
<boiko> KurtKraut: yep, trocaram os trequinhos de atenuar o sinal várias vezes, trocaram o amplificador de sinal aqui do prédio
<boiko> KurtKraut: mas não resolvem, e eu continuo pagando sem conseguir usar direito
<KurtKraut> boiko, mas os números da qualidade do sinal são bons ou ruins?
<joaofracassi> Aqui em POA anda meio problemático a NET, semanalmente há problema em minha região, qualidade de serviço muito ruim.
<boiko> KurtKraut: uma vez trocaram pq o sinal tava muito forte, outra vez por estar muito fraco, já nem sei mais :)
<Rui> oi boa noite a todos...
<Ricardo___> Aqui em Foz do Iguaçu,a SKY é decepcionante,mesmo corporativo é complicado demais!
<KurtKraut> boiko, todos os pontos de TV são igualmente afetados?
<boiko> KurtKraut: tenho um ponto de tv aqui em casa só
<KurtKraut> boiko, entendi.
<Ricardo___> boiko,pode ser balanceamento,o sinal não pode ser tão forte para um canal pois prejudicar o outro ou os outros,isso cabe para quantidade de usuários!
<boiko> KurtKraut: a esperança é quando tiver fibra ótica e/ou iptv
<KurtKraut> boiko, IPTV vai demorar bastante.
<boiko> Ricardo___: a questão é: eu pago pelo serviço e não pra ficar tentando descobrir o que acontece :)
<KurtKraut> boiko, para os provedores, é algo muito difícil de implementar.
<KurtKraut> Isso para ao vivo, o gravado (VoD) já é factível.
<boiko> KurtKraut: imagino, mas já tão usando pra conteúdo ondemand
<Ricardo___> boiko=tens toda razão,como você disse a pouco um desabafo pelo que passei,hehe
<tiagoscd> http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/11/nokia-please-stop/
<KurtKraut> boiko, para o ao vivo, a melhor solução técnica já foi inventada. Mas é patenteada e a empresa que vende é muito ruim comercialmente.
<Ricardo___> último grito de esperança da NOKIA,pois não tem o que mostrar.
<KurtKraut> boiko, então basicamente castra o uso de TV ao vivo via IP em larga escala.
<thiiagofernando> .
<boiko> KurtKraut: entendi
<L88os> o que vocês acham do projeto cauã?
<Denis_Ferraz> Pessoal, vale ou não vale ir para o FISL 15, ano que vem?!!
<tiagoscd> Denis_Ferraz: vale a pena se você comprar com antecedência
<joaofracassi> Vale a pena comprar, se tu tiver certeza que vai no evento
<joaofracassi> no meu caso eu não tive certeza
<joaofracassi> como eu estava trabalhando e viajando e não tinha certeza de nada, acabei marcando toca e não pagando antecipado.
<ramon> O pessoal
<ramon> Eu tô com um problema aqui, um tal de Akonaditray apareceu aqui nos meus programas do Unity, mas não fui eu quem o instalou
<ramon> Diga-se de passagem, não sei nem como ele parou ali
<ramon> Como eu faço para tirar?
<Denis_Ferraz> Caro tiagoscd, obrigado pela resposta mas, eu perguntei não em relação ao preço e, sim, ao conteudo do FISL!
<boiko> ramon: deve ter sido instalado como dependência de algum outro programa que foi instalado
<joaofracassi> Ramon ele aparece na central de programas do Ubuntu
<tiagoscd> http://br-linux.org/2013/01/organizacao-divulga-os-numeros-e-o-link-para-os-videos-do-fisl.html
<ramon> Vou ver se consigo retirar ele pela central de programas
<Clebson> só entrei para dar um Oi
<boiko> opa, olá Clebson
<Clebson> www.stoq.com.br
<Clebson> Empresa que eu acho que vcs poderiam no futuro fazer uma reportagem com os administradores
<tiagoscd> @voice aprigio
<L88os> tinha que ser br-gnu/linux
<tiagoscd> hahahah
<tiagoscd> boa L88os
<Clebson> a fala logo que eu tenho prova amanha po rsrsss
<L88os> tiagoscd: :)
<tiagoscd> Clebson: valeu
<Clebson> e outra Tiago eles são ai do sul, e fazem um excelente trabalho...
<Ramon_> Peeeerfeito!
<KurtKraut> Vocês estão ressaltando as cagadas que o Stallman faz mas o Linus igualmente não é uma flor de pessoa :D
<Ramon_> Não me lembro quem me ajudou com o akonaditray
<Ramon_> Mas consegui remover :D
<joaofracassi> Que bom que conseguiu Ramon,
<aprigio> http://shop.fsf.org/product/signed-rms-photo-print/ eu vou comprar
<aprigio> a foto dele custa 100 dolares
<Ramon_> Outra coisa, alguém sabe me explicar a diferenças entre usar o purge e o remove?
<Ramon_> diferença*
<KurtKraut> Ramon_, o purge remove também os arquivos de configuração do pacote.
<Ramon_> KurtKraut, opa!
<Ramon_> KurtKraut, obrigado, querido!
<KurtKraut> Ramon_, sem o purge, ao instalar de novo, é provável que você encontre as mesmas configurações que você fez antigamente no uso anterior.
<aprigio> http://shop.fsf.org/product/stuffed-baby-gnu/
<Ramon_> KurtKraut, maravilha! Obrigado, cara!
<Ramon_> KurtKraut, Larguei uma partida de LoL pra ver o Papo de Boteco
<Ramon_> KurtKraut, e não me arrependo nem um pouco
<Clebson> blz, estou indo pessoal
<boiko> Ramon_: opa, legal que está curtindo!
<Clebson> vejo vcs na proxima e com mais tempol....
<Clebson> fui
<Ramon_> boiko, é animal ouvir vocês falando!
<Danniel-Lara> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=488142177928114&set=gm.10151441770927331&type=1&relevant_count=1
<Ramon_> boiko, Já aprendi horrores com vocês hahahaha
<boiko> Ramon_: legal! valeu :)
<Ramon_> Já que o pessoal tá tirando minhas dúvidas, bora mandar mais uma hahaha
<Ramon_> Alguém ai sabe como usar o optirun (Bumblebee) na Steam?
<Ramon_> Tu juro que não consegui entender aquele tutorial deles x.x
<Ramon_> Eu*
<Rudineiw> vídeo explicando o projeto Cauã http://www.projectcaua.org/node/34
<L88os> vou dormir. até mais galera.
<KurtKraut> De forma resumida, o Projeto Cauã transforma o desktop em um serviço. Para as pessoas - que são a maioria - tenham uma máquina que acesse a internet, tenha um browser etc. em vez delas comprarem um computador e apanharem para mantê-lo atualizado, configurado etc.
<KurtKraut> Essas pessoas pagam a mensalidade para ter um thinclient em casa.
<joaolellis> manolos
<KurtKraut> Esse thinclient tem uma sessão desktop no servidor do próprio prédio/rua/bairro/ISP
<joaolellis> http://www.projectcaua.org/
<KurtKraut> O empreendedor que dá o suporte, o serviço do desktop (e quase fatalmente o acesso a internet) dará o suporte técnico ao consumidor.
<KurtKraut> Então para aquela sua tia velha que quer usar o Facebook, em vez de pagar R$1,5k num notebook, ela poderia pagar uma mensalidade pequena do Cauã da região dela.
<KurtKraut> É um projeto ambicioso sim mas vejo nicho/demanda para ele sim.
<tiagoscd> http://br-linux.org/linux/gnupicture_tenha_a_sua_imagem_livre_ao_lado_do_fundador_da_free_software_foundation
<joaofracassi> http://img.efetividade.net/img/gnu-picture.jpg
<Ramon_> O KurtKraut, eu não entendi uma coisa, como que funciona o acesso a isso?
<KurtKraut> Ramon_, qual é o provedor de internet que você assina?
<joaolellis> LOL
<Ramon_> KurtKraut, Terra, cara
<joaolellis> desencaiou mano
<KurtKraut> Ramon_, não, o provedor de verdade, não o falso.
<Ramon_> KurtKraut, Brasil Telecom?
<joaofracassi> operadora de meio fisico
<joaofracassi> a telecom
<KurtKraut> Ramon_, isso, BrasilTelecom (Oi). Eles levam um cabo até a sua casa onde tem um modem, certo? E na outra ponta do cabo, em menos de 5km existe uma central ADSL.
<Ramon_> KurtKraut, nossa, agora eu entendi
<Ramon_> KurtKraut, ao invés de você ter um computador completo em casa, você terá uma máquina com um browser que fará o acesso a esse serviço do desktop pela internet!
<Ramon_> Certo?
<KurtKraut> Ramon_, O Cauã seria similar. O empreendedor colocaria um thinclient na sua casa. Ele estaria ligado de forma cabeada ou wireless ao servidor que serve o desktop remoto.
<Ricardo___> to indo boa noite pessoal!
<joaolellis> Oliva tb usa ®
<KurtKraut> Ramon_, não necessariamente é via internet, por causa da largura de banda. Por isso, muito provavelmente o mesmo fornecedor do thinclient e do serviço, irá prover para você a internet no lugar da BrasilTelecom/Oi
<Ramon_> KurtKraut, entendi, entendi!
<Ramon_> KurtKraut, obrigado, meu querido!
<boiko> http://stulzer.net/blog/2008/03/18/a-terrivel-semana-que-richard-stallman-ficou-na-minha-casa/
<Ramon_> Outra coisa, qual o nome do player padrão de vídeo do Ubuntu?
<Ramon_> Aquele que no Unity tem o nome de vídeo
<Ramon_> É que eu uso o VLC e gostaria de desinstalar
<joaolellis> o player é o totem
<Ramon_> Vaaaleu joaolellis
<KurtKraut> Eu assisti essa conferência que o omaciel foi na ONU e que o Stallman quebrou o pau. De fato confundiu muito os diplomatas.
<omaciel> KurtKraut: +1
<joaolellis> Stallman é maluco
<omaciel> http://www.amazon.com/Rebel-Code-Linux-Source-Revolution/dp/0738206709/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1373598449&sr=8-2&keywords=code+rebel
<Ramon_> tiagoscd, e o evento na UFSC em Floripa, tá confirmado? Vou lá te encher o saco de novo representando o CEPLAN! HAHAHA
<Ramon_> tiagoscd, melhor, em Joinville*
<Denis_Ferraz> Conta a sua historia, tiagoscd...
<tiagoscd> Ramon_: hahah, o evento continua confirmado, mas talvez tenhamos de mudar o local
<Danniel-Lara> lendo a historia do Stallman na minha casa parece isso http://seriesdatvaberta.blogspot.com.br/2010/11/lassie-um-hospedo-do-barulho-e-que.html
<Renan> E aí =)
<Denis_Ferraz> Quero saber a historia que o tiagoscd ainda não contou...
<Ramon_> tiagoscd, Certo! Tem algum site onde eu possa me informar com relação ao fórum?
<kausdev__> e sobre fedora 20  .. o que vai ter de novidades
<joaolellis> eu cheguei a noite hoje,  estava em um debate
<boiko> Denis_Ferraz: teve um dos papos que a cada um contou como entrou no software livre, etc
<boiko> tiagoscd: lembra qual foi?
<Renan> Vocês não tem medo de usar o hangout do google? Eles podem estar te vigiando e depois reportarem pros U.S.A kkkkk
<tiagoscd> boiko: bah, não lembro, mas foi na segunda temporada
<boiko> Renan: haha
<tiagoscd> boiko: mas creio que ele estava se referindo a história do Stallman lá
<tiagoscd> que falei que ia contar depois do papo, hehe
<boiko> tiagoscd: ah sim :)
<boiko> Denis_Ferraz: confundi :)
<Denis_Ferraz> sim, tiagoscd...
<Denis_Ferraz> RsRS... sem problemas boiko
<boiko> Denis_Ferraz: acho que deve ser algo que não pode ser perpetuado na internet :)
<Renan> O que é esse papo de buteco?
<Denis_Ferraz> É... boiko
<boiko> Renan: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<Renan> Vocês vão falar sobre o que?
<Denis_Ferraz> É uma interação com o pessoal que gosta de software livre... Renan
<Renan> aa sim
<boiko> Renan: o de hoje tá acabando já, mas daqui duas semanas tem denovo
<Renan> acabando? lol
<Renan> o tiago disse que ia esperar entrar mais gente para começar
<Renan> lol
<boiko> Renan: vc não tá vendo ao vivo então, tá vendo do começo
<boiko> Renan: deve ter um botão ao vivo em algum lugar
<tiagoscd> Renan: clica em "Ao vivo" abaixo do vídeo em execução ali
<tiagoscd> boiko: :D
<tiagoscd> bogdano: opa
<Renan> aaa =(
<bogdano> eae
<kausdev__>  na empresa que trabalho , a dell indicou ubuntu serve para ser utilizado com suporte da cannonical
<Renan> não pow ta ao vivo sim
<kausdev__> ninguem do brasil
<boiko> Renan: o tiagoscd falou isso há umas duas horas :)
<Renan> lol
<Renan> como vejo ao vivo?
<Renan> não tem botão
<tiagoscd> Renan: ao lado do botão Play
<tiagoscd> tá escrito "Ao vivo", só clicar :)
<Renan> Não é clicável rsrs
<boiko> oups
<Renan> só ta escrito "Ao vivo"
<Renan> o que eles estão falando agora?
<Renan> pra ver se to vendo ao vivo..
<joaofracassi> A alguns meses atrás a Dell oficializou o suporte ao Ubuntu, como distribuição homologada oficial.
<boiko> Renan: tão falando de servidores, a Dreamhost vai migrar os dela pra Ubuntu Server
<Renan> aaa que beleza
<Renan> to vendo gravado
<Renan> --'
<boiko> Renan: bom, é legal que assiste o conteúdo todo :)
<Renan> quem está falando comigo?
<Renan> boiko?
<Renan> kkkk
<Renan> não entendo de IRC
<boiko> Renan: sou eu, boiko :)
<Renan> aaa vo vaza
<Renan> queria ver ao vivo
<Renan> rsr
<Renan> flw
<bogdano> usa aws
<KurtKraut> omaciel, o que você quer chama-se Bouncer.
<KurtKraut> omaciel, recomendo o pacote znc
<bogdano> ou o bip
<bogdano> da pra deixar rodando na aws
<KurtKraut> omaciel, você roda ele num VPS ou em casa, por exemplo.
<KurtKraut> omaciel, ou você pode usar uma combinação de mosh+screen
<bogdano> q tipo de vpn é essa?
<bogdano> cliente da cisco?
<Denis_Ferraz> Pessoal, Boa Noite a Todos e fiquem com Deus! Minha esposa chegou... Tchau!!!
<KurtKraut> Na minha época era o boato que o IRC iria ser pago, ahahaha.
<KurtKraut> Os tempos mudam, mas a isca de otário continua funcionando.
<Ramon_> Bem nessa, KurtKraut !
<kausdev__> eles verificam erros ortograficos
<kausdev__> tem o couver
<boiko> kausdev__: com certeza :)
<kausdev__> com ou sem couver
<tiagoscd> www.augustocampos.net/axe
<joaolellis> para de falar Rudinei!
<kausdev__> shasha pode ir qualquer lugar do mundo , aonde tiver mais de tres buteco pode ter certeza que tem universidade
<joaolellis> kkkkk
<kausdev__> oo nada e bairro de piracicaba
<kausdev__> chamado tanquinho .. quase apanhei quando fui em piracicaba e nao vi ninguem vendendo pamonha ,
<KurtKraut> Falando em Pamonha ser a maior franquia do Brasil eu acabei de ter uma ideia para transformarmos 2013 em verdadeiramente o ano do Linux no desktop: Marketing Multinível da Canonical, o que acham?! ahahahhaha
<Ramon_> KurtKraut querendo fazer pirâmide com a Canonical
<Ramon_> shauhsauhsuahsua
<KurtKraut> Ramon_, pirâmide não, marketing multinível [odeio quando os que caem nesse golpe me corrigem quando digo que é pirâmide]
<kausdev__> telexfree
<Ramon_> KurtKraut hsauihdisuahdiusahfiuashdasi
<Ramon_> KurtKraut, beleza, é MMN!
<_salem`> kausdev__, telexfree as in free beer
<_salem`> KurtKraut, ^
<KurtKraut> _salem`, ahahhahaha
<KurtKraut> Uma abordagem de CMS estático que gosto muito é baseada em 404: o .htacess modifica a página de 404 Not Found para um PHP que irá realmente checar se o post não existe. Se o post existir, ele vai no banco, renderiza o HTML e salva no sistema de arquivos.
<KurtKraut> A próxima visita dará HTTP 200 pois a URL completa do post existe como HTML no sistema de arquivos.
<KurtKraut> Para salvar espaço em disco, ou atualizar o tema, faz um cron para mensalmente apagar os HTMLs ou apagar HTMLs que a X meses não são acessados.
<omaciel> http://zite.com/
<joaolellis> faltou o Old Aprigio Places
<omaciel> http://www.jogos80.com.br/
<joaolellis> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kausdev__> troolll fusquinha
<joaolellis> boa noite
<boiko> noite!
<omaciel> buenas
<Ramon_> Beeeeeeelo papo
<Ramon_> Ótima noite ai, pessoal!
<kausdev__> pow boa noite e foi  uito bom .. e fechou com chave ouro games 80
<KurtKraut> tiagoscd, omaciel, parabéns a todos os envolvidos :D
<BIGBRUNO> ZZZZZZzzzzzz.....
<BIGBRUNO> http://loopinfinito.com.br/2012/05/13/piao-da-casa-propria-em-css-3d/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-br-sc to: Bem-vindo ao canal do Time Catarinense do Ubuntu :-) || Visite www.ubuntubrsc.com || Próximo Papo de Buteco: quinta, 25/07
<Ramon_> Báh, vai levar uma cara até o próximo papo hahahaha
<Ramon_> #ubuntubrasil
<Ramon_> O pessoal, tem alguém ai que sabe como usar o optirun na Steam?
<Ramon_> Ou o primusrun
<tiagoscd> salem_: http://www.naosalvo.com.br/ladrao-nao-eu-sou-manobrista-gratis/
<tiagoscd> não é da Rússia, mas tem seu louvor, haha
<salem_> tiagoscd, haha, vejamos
<salem_> tiagoscd, valvula de inércia? haha
<tiagoscd> salem_: sim, huahuahua
<tiagoscd> válvula de inércia foi top
<salem_> tiagoscd, manobrista incompreendido. nao me espantaria se fosse em curitiba haha
<tiagoscd> salem_: hehehe, cara maior gente boa, ainda foi em cana ;/
<tiagoscd> hahah
<salem_> haha
<tiagoscd> salem_: mas a habilidade de enrolar do cara é inegável
<tiagoscd> cara podia ser político tranquilamente
<salem_> tiagoscd, se colocassem ele no senado, eu nao ia perceber que ele era louco
<salem_> exatamente haha
<tiagoscd> salem_: hehehehe
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: buenas
<tiagoscd> boiko: saudações :D
<Danniel-Lara> buenas tiagoscd
<Danniel-Lara> tudo belezinha ?
<boiko> tiagoscd: opa, tarde!
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: tudo na paz agora, e por aí?
<Danniel-Lara> tranquilo
<Danniel-Lara> tranquilo
<tiagoscd> boiko: tudo na paz? :)
<boiko> tiagoscd: na correria, preparando o meu history-service pra entrar no build :)
<tiagoscd> boiko: opa, aí sim :)
<tiagoscd> boiko: salem_: vocês sabem alguma coisa daquele cliente de whatsapp? a quantas anda?
<tiagoscd> estava com vontade de partir pro dogfodding, mas sem whatsapp não rola
<salem_> tiagoscd, cara, não sei, mas acho que estava funcional
<tiagoscd> *dogfooding
<salem_> tiagoscd, esses dias eu pensei em compilar ele aqui, mas acabei nao tendo tempo
<boiko> tiagoscd: puts, eu pra falar a verdade nunca testei esse aí não
<tiagoscd> salem_: boiko: pois é, vamos ver, quem sabe no fim de semana não faça uns testes
<tiagoscd> aí se eu descobrir algo aviso vocês, hehe
<salem_> tiagoscd, massa!
<tiagoscd> omaciel: passou tempestade por aí?
<omaciel> tiagoscd: sim e parece que tem outra chegando
<omaciel> este verao esta' assim
<tiagoscd> omaciel: crazy
<omaciel> tiagoscd: indeed
<tiagoscd> omaciel: mas é o tipo de tempestade que resulta em furacões?
<omaciel> tiagoscd: sim, ou granizo
<omaciel> tiagoscd: ou enchente
<tiagoscd> omaciel: bah, aí é tenso
<omaciel> tiagoscd: tem vezes que a chuva/vento derruba umas arvores enormes
<hggdh> omaciel: moras onde (creio que é US, mas não tenho certeza)?
<tiagoscd> omaciel: entendi, ventanias fortes pelo jeito
<omaciel> hggdh: isso, na Carolina do Norte
<omaciel> tiagoscd: ano passado foi uma seca sem fim, este com muita chuva
<hggdh> omaciel: ah melhor que TX (Dallas metroplex)...
<omaciel> hggdh: deve ser mais humido, nao?
<omaciel> NC
<hggdh> NC é. Até ontem aqui estava nos 20% humidity. Hoje aumentou depois de uma chuva forte, mas logo logo voltará aos 20%
<omaciel> ta' melhor que aqui hehe
<omaciel> hggdh: 82% humidade aqui
<omaciel> :)
<hggdh> e temps in the 100s
<omaciel> 74F agora
<hggdh> <inveja/>
<omaciel> hehehe
<omaciel> mas muito humido
<tiagoscd> ei gente, hora de partir
<tiagoscd> volto daqui uns 20 minutos
<tiagoscd> :)
<omaciel> tiagoscd: bel3eza
<omaciel> beleza
<tiagoscd> um abraço
<tiagoscd> :D
<omaciel> []s
<hggdh> tiagoscd: até
<tiagoscd> hggdh: até o/
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-07-14
<leonardo_> olá a todos
<leonardo_> gostaria de fazer uma perguntinha
<leonardo_> vale a pena migrar do Ubuntu para o Debian?
<leonardo_> ninguém se habilita a responder?
<wellington> estou com problemas... não consigo instalar softwares, atualizar o sistema... será possível q o roteador esteja bloqueando o acesso ?
#ubuntu-br-sc 2015-07-09
<locodir-user> Boa noite.
